# Pure Red Line



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Stock originated from Ellen. 

I know I still have ways to go, but I'll try to keep ya'll posted on my journey. 

I have a pretty good size group, not sure how much culling needs to be done.

Teaser picture below. :tongue:


----------



## DETAquarium (May 7, 2014)

Gorgeous, how many did you start with?


----------



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

Very nice !


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

If you cull, I'll buy them off of you.


----------



## DETAquarium (May 7, 2014)

I second Solcielo



Solcielo lawrencia said:


> If you cull, I'll buy them off of you.


----------



## colorfan (Nov 12, 2013)

great shot.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

DETAquarium said:


> Gorgeous, how many did you start with?


Started with 10.



Solcielo lawrencia said:


> If you cull, I'll buy them off of you.


It's gonna be a while.



colorfan said:


> great shot.


Thanks.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice Jimmy! 

what else are you hiding


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

What kind of water parameters are you using? Do you have to add anything or is it straight from the tap?


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

E-2 or E-3?

Very nice.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Very nice PRL. I'm starting to see more and more people keeping Ellen Wangs here in the states.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Your e3 jimmy look better than the e2 I got .....


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

sbarbee54 said:


> Your e3 jimmy look better than the e2 I got .....


I can't believe this is E-3, that red leg are very nice.

Jimmy, how long do you have it?


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

These are stunning.very nice shrimp!! They almost look like ruby reds


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Great shot!

Whiskey


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

wow i'd love to buy some of your culls too! haha i'm going to pm you also in SF


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> What kind of water parameters are you using? Do you have to add anything or is it straight from the tap?


I use RO water. I adjust TDS to 150, temp 75. Nothing special, mainly good genes.



James He said:


> E-2 or E-3?
> 
> 
> Very nice.


E-3



James He said:


> I can't believe this is E-3, that red leg are very nice.
> 
> Jimmy, how long do you have it?


The red legs kick in when they mature. The E-3 are pretty small compared to the E-2's



Whiskey said:


> Great shot!
> 
> Whiskey


Thanks


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Really nice red legs and I like how the no hino ones have a jaded effect to their bodies!!!! FTS time!!! haha


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

A couple more pictures of my growing group.


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice colony u got there! Berried mama lookin' good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

I really like how Pure lines can have that dark red almost maroon color


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

May I request a fts? I love the tank from what I can see. Shrimps and planted tanks go so well together, share with us!


----------



## DETAquarium (May 7, 2014)

Great looking PRL, congratulations on the berried mama. What food are you feeding in the pictures?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Are you keeping those In a tank with co2? They're gorgeous


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I swear he sent you my e2 and me your e3


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> May I request a fts? I love the tank from what I can see. Shrimps and planted tanks go so well together, share with us!


It's going to be a while. When I'm ready to sell I'll look over the thread to see who was interested. 



MABJ said:


> Are you keeping those In a tank with co2? They're gorgeous


Yes I am juicing CO2 during light cycles. Keeps the water soft. 



sbarbee54 said:


> I swear he sent you my e2 and me your e3


No comment... Probably... 

I'll take some picture of the not so fancy one's so that we can get a good representation of what I started with.


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice pictures and Great looking shrimps &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

I think ch3f was asking for a full tank shot (FTS). I'm curious to see the tank too 
Cool pics!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Full tank shot jimmy!! Please [emoji4]


----------



## evodrgn (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes yes agreed with Ebichua and Ch3fb0yrdee!!!! Full tank shot😊

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

The red legs are sexy!


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Still a work in progress, plants haven't quite filled in, and I probably still need to move the plants around. 

Here's how the tank looks now. Might change, in a couple of weeks.

I guess it's a good idea to see how the tank advances over time. I'll keep updating the habitat if I change it and keep track of how it grow out over time. 

Thinking of adding some Anubias nana.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

I see why your shrimp are so happy  Beautiful setup Jimko!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautifully scaped shrimp tank. I'm a big fan of planted shrimp tanks and yours is superb! [emoji106][emoji106].


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2003)

Shrimp's paradise!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

You always have a nice scaped shrimp tank!

What moss is on the wood?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

What is your "carpeting" plant? It almost looks like a mini moss...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

The carpet is Monte carlos


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

h4n said:


> The carpet is Monte carlos


In high light Monte Carlo looks incredible. I can't get it to attach to my substrate >_>


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

James He said:


> I can't believe this is E-3, that red leg are very nice.
> 
> Jimmy, how long do you have it?


I got 10 in January.




DETAquarium said:


> Great looking PRL, congratulations on the berried mama. What food are you feeding in the pictures?


MTS... cruel, but excellent source of much needed protein.



h4n said:


> You always have a nice scaped shrimp tank!
> 
> What moss is on the wood?


It's willow gigantea. The loose stuff might be weeping, but I'm not sure, I tied geppi on the branches, but it needs to grow out.



MABJ said:


> In high light Monte Carlo looks incredible. I can't get it to attach to my substrate >_>


Try tying it down to SS mesh.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll do that. Thank you.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

More pictures. First one is for you Steve. 

Just sandwiched down some secret stuff (you can ask me, but I'll probably lie to you) between two mesh and the shrimps were going crazy so I decided to snap a couple of shots. 

Enjoy. 

Also, just did a head count on the shrimps 4 berried mommas and 50+ shrimps (peewees to adults) in the tank. Pretty happy with how things are going. Might get rid of my BM and TT tanks to focus on PRL.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Tank looks swa weeeet jimko, really beautiful and soothing paradise


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol if you're selling bloody Mary's hit me up. But yeah you have incredible stock. It'd be a shame if you didn't try to breed the heck out of it.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Really beautiful!


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

"Aye, where are you all going?"

"We bouts to get some snowflake food. It's Chef's stuff!!!"

My shrimps are digging this stuff. So get your shrimp some.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

The female in the second picture is beautiful. Her deep red in stunning. [emoji1]. Im super jealous jimmy!! 

I've recently switched over from using my dish to just letting the snowflake float and scatter all over my substrate. I find it's better for my shrimps and the health of my substrate overall.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice can't wait to try this stuff.


----------



## DUKENDABEARS (Dec 28, 2012)

Those are great looking shrimp!!


----------



## mcdonnellv (Jul 6, 2014)

Beautiful deep red color. Awesome job Jimko. Where did you get your original 10 shrimp that you bred?


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

DUKENDABEARS said:


> Those are great looking shrimp!!


Thanks!



mcdonnellv said:


> Beautiful deep red color. Awesome job Jimko. Where did you get your original 10 shrimp that you bred?


I got the shrimps from shrimpusa.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Jimmy looking great, I will get picks of my first batch of prl in a month or so when they are big enough to show off


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome shrimp man!


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry it's been a while. Went through some tough times with this tank, and the shrimps had a massive die off. I was down to like 10-15 adults, no absolutely no babies in the tank. It's semi safe to say the colony has bounced back.


Here are some new pictures. Enjoy.


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

They look great glad the colony bounced back from that hit.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Are these your e3....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FytoGigas (Jan 3, 2015)

What does E-3 and all that jazz mean?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

FytoGigas said:


> What does E-3 and all that jazz mean?


E3 is a category of Ellen Wang Pure Red Line Shrimp.


from top down
competition grade $2200+ each :icon_twis
E1
E2
E3


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

sbarbee54 said:


> Are these your e3....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


These are still the same group. Never bought or added to the group (dodged a bullet). The berried momma in the first post is completely solid. The red has hues of dark almost black color in it. I only have one though. Hopefully more will pop out and I can select for the deep dark red group. 



FytoGigas said:


> What does E-3 and all that jazz mean?


The shrimps originated from Ellen Wang PRL, her grading guide begins with E1 and goes down to E4. E3 is where my group of shrimps began. There's a grading guide somewhere online.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

*PRL update 10/22/2015*

It's been awhile. Here some pictures of where I am at with my PRL group.

Pretty cool to actually see the progress in my breeding project. :nerd:


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Such beautiful shrimp! Do you still keep them in the same tank? Progress is fantastic btw


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks. 

I've been through a couple of restarts, still the same setup. Less plants, more focus on moss.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Jimmy!!! You Ellen's look amazing! The ones you gave me are breeding but slowly. [emoji26] mostly my fault. Parameters been nuts but I've fixed it recently so high hopes! 

Gorgeous Ellen's. I love them! The crimson red is so signature.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

FREAKIN AWESOME Red Lines & Tank!!!

Man I am SOOOO SORRY to hear about your die off, but sooo HAPPY the colony was able to bounce back!!! Did you ever figure out what was causing the deaths? I am fixing to start my first shrimp tank, and those kind of stories worry me!!! I am starting a 10g with RCS from a member here that lives within a hour or so from me , so I can drive to go get them, and they will be used to the water since it comes from the same basic source. So I HOPE that will give me a better chance of success compared to mail ordering, even though RCS are the "tanks" of the shrimp world. 

Anyway Your tank is simply INSPIRING!!!! I may just "Borrow" a few design elements in a 40B or 65g if I am able to swing another tank at the beginning of the year!!! 

Subscribed to this one to see how it continues to grow in, and watch these BEAUTIFUL SHRIMP DEVELOP!!!

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU!!!
Drew


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

We all experienced a massive die off somewhere in our shrimp keeping timeline. It is awesome to see your PRL colony are chilling now, look how beautiful they are!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

